# I'm new here in this forum..



## K_M (Apr 20, 2019)

Hai there, I am Zul...from Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia..I am a Naval Officer...aged 29..I'm married with 2 sons...I am still new in this forum..and i'm not yet member of freemason..I hope I can get some experience here..thanks..


----------



## David612 (Apr 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## K_M (Apr 20, 2019)

Thankz pal


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 20, 2019)

Welcome! That sounds like a full schedule already!


----------



## Center (Apr 20, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## K_M (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks..


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2019)

Welcome. Have you tried to reach out to a Lodge ? I know Freemasonry in Malaysia has been through a difficult time with religious extremists protesting against it there..


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------

